
10 facts about code reviews and quality - funkylexoo
https://medium.com/@jaimefjorge/10-facts-about-code-reviews-and-quality-c5adf2e869fe#.rie4ok83a
======
accountable
In all things moderation. Some code review is good, just don't let it get out
of hand, or it takes 6 days to change one line of code [0].

[0] [http://edw519.posthaven.com/it-takes-6-days-to-
change-1-line...](http://edw519.posthaven.com/it-takes-6-days-to-
change-1-line-of-code)

------
marclave
Didn't weigh in on safety critical applications, so I think the numbers would
we be way different if they included them. I have worked at various big name
startups and code reviews and unit-testing are such a critical part of our
workflow.

------
Tsiolkovsky
"72% of developers say that their code reviews are blocking."

I wouldn't have guessed this. I thought the number would be closer to 95%.

